# Does And Their Babies



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is it common for the does to eat their young ? I've read it happens a few times but wondered if its just nature ? Or is there a reason they do this ?

Is there anything you can do to prevent it from happening ?

When the doe gives birth do you think its a good idea to leave the buck in to help out the doe or is this not needed and you can remove the buck well before she gives birth ?

Would be interested in your comments

Thanks


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

i have only had 3 litters so far, and none of the babies have been eaten. But that's a really small sample size ^^

i remove the buck before the does give birth. they come in heat a few hours after birth and can be impregnated again, and I don't want to risk back-to-back littters.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Besides stress, if you ever run out of food/water, the momma's will begin cannibalizing the babies one by one. This is so she has enough nutrients to keep them remaining ones alive, and so if she goes to long without food, you will end up with no babies. When I first started breeding I missed a feeding and this is what I came back to. : (


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Almost anything might be responsible for 'cuisining' of pinkies. Infestation by mites is a probable cause. I always make sure my breeding meeces are treated right before I pair them up. First time mothers are more likely to do it. I think first timers may not have all the instincts kicked in as well, and, well, those little pinkers are probably pretty tasty...and labor may stir up a powerful appetite.

As far as leaving the buck in through the birth and beyond goes, it's up to the individual. For the most part it's not a way to go unless you have someone or something that wants your excess. I do it in certain cases with males who have proven to be excellent fathers to their babies, and from whom I want more offspring for breeding programs. I make sure that the doe gets lots of extra nutrition through out the first pregnancy and on until the second litter is weaned. I almost never leave a doe to have three litters in a row. I did that only once, with good reason.


----------

